# Make It So We Can Have Pics In PM's



## shenagen (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey mods why don't you guys make us able to add pictures to private messages? I don't want to have to make my pics open to the public. Just a thought.....that I hope you guys consider.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

we don't have the powers to make that change but i fully agree with your idea. there have been numerous times when i've been working with someone thru pm's and needed to post a pic. i end up having to post it thru photobucket.


----------



## shenagen (Jan 5, 2008)

Who has that special power? Mr RIU?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

shenagen said:


> Who has that special power? Mr RIU?



yep. we really can't do a whole lot. we're more just "figure-heads". tokens. j/k


----------



## shenagen (Jan 5, 2008)

Can you pass this along or should I write him myself?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

he should read it. he usually does.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 5, 2008)

I will look into adding attachments to pm's


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

it's like the "bat signal" in the sky. or he just lurks all day.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 5, 2008)

shenagen said:


> Hey mods why don't you guys make us able to add pictures to private messages? I don't want to have to make my pics open to the public. Just a thought.....that I hope you guys consider.


If u make friends u can get their email address and send them what u want via email.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's like the "bat signal" in the sky. or he just lurks all day.


I can read fdd's mind, fdd was sitting on the porch today wondering what they hell I do all day


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 6, 2008)

you can with photobucket...just use the [img} code


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2008)

rollitup said:


> I can read fdd's mind, fdd was sitting on the porch today wondering what they hell I do all day


we all know what i do.


----------



## shenagen (Jan 7, 2008)

rollitup said:


> I will look into adding attachments to pm's


 
Sweet man! Thats awesome. ....what do you do all day? haha
It would be cool if we had a "bat signal" smile that was a joint symbol or the letters RIU....for when we are in dire need of assistance.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> you can with photobucket...just use the [img} code


my buckets full. did you know it holds 1000 pics?


----------



## shenagen (Jan 18, 2008)

So what is the prognoses Mr RIU? When are you going to make us able to have pics in pm's?


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL, give him time you guys. If he did everything we asked for he would have to sit in front of the computer all day ... or maybe he does ...


----------



## shenagen (Feb 22, 2008)

Bumpadee bump


----------

